# Basketball Drills for Point Guards



## thebasketballcure (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,

If you haven't seen any of my videos then I hope you will check out my Youtube channel. I release 1 video every Wednesday.

Below is a video I released today. Check it out and let me get some input and feedback please.






If you like it share me on Facebook and subscribe to my channel.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Link back to this site from your youtube account and you can feel free to keep posting videos here.


----------

